# Red eye tetra problem



## Alisan (Feb 15, 2010)

I have three red eye tetras and their mouths look really wierd; like part is missing. The other fish in the tank are not aggresive towards them as far as I can tell and all of the other fish are healthy. The tetras are behaving normally and eat but can anyone tell me what is going on with their mouths?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm no sickness expert here but could it be cotton mouth disease? Here post #11 http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/freshwater-saltwater-diseases-8179/page2/


----------

